# Hobbies GEM Treadle fretsaw



## NickWelford (2 Dec 2009)

I have acquired a rusty somewhat forlorn Hobbies Gem treadle lathe, which I intend to do up, possibly for my own use. 

Two questions. 

A : Is it worth it?

B : If the conclusion to A is Yes, then does anyone have a handbook I can take a copy from? I believe they were shipped originally as a kit for home assembly.


----------



## chrispuzzle (3 Dec 2009)

I've seen one used by a craftsman of advanced years at a show: it's obviously possible to do good work with them but I think it would be a greater learning curve if only because you have foot-eye-hand coordination to deal with, not just hand-eye.


----------



## Alf (4 Dec 2009)

Nick, you might want to drop bugbear a PM - he's restored one, iirc. 

Funnily enough I wouldn't expect the foot-hand-eye coordination to be a problem for more than the first few tries; you get into a rhythm with treadle power very quickly.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## nzchairman (7 Dec 2009)

Hi Alf,

I just bought one of these and they are nice little scroll saws.
I have now 4 different ones 2 from Hobbies one Goodell pratt and a Barnes nr 7.
I go to shows to demonstrate what these scroll saws can do.
People like it and kids love it.
I am looking for more info how old they are?
I there anybody who can suplly that information?


----------



## hawkinob (7 Dec 2009)

Hi New Zealand,
Try this :-
http://www.scrollsaws.com/
and click on Scroll saw collection.
You might get some info from Rick.
Hope it helps,
Bob H.


----------



## NickWelford (7 Dec 2009)

nzchairman":3njlmkfo said:


> Hi Alf,
> 
> I just bought one of these and they are nice little scroll saws.



Hi NZChairman. Any chance you could scan and forward me a copy of the handbook?

Cheers


----------



## bugbear (7 Dec 2009)

Alf":32i25pkx said:


> Nick, you might want to drop bugbear a PM - he's restored one, iirc.
> 
> Funnily enough I wouldn't expect the foot-hand-eye coordination to be a problem for more than the first few tries; you get into a rhythm with treadle power very quickly.
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Mine was an A1, and I more "tuned it" than restored it.

It wasn't in bad nick to start with.

The user manual is useless - doesn't really cover much more than fit part A in Socket B.

Like most maker's manual they didn't want to mention problems, and hence don't list the solutions....

In the same way that the instructions for a Record/Stanley #50 are quite small...

BugBear


----------



## nzchairman (7 Dec 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for the reply's
The web site from Rick with all the saws on it is awesome.
I would like to have that much fred saws i have only 5 off them.
And when you want a booklet with info about Hobbies saws have a look at, Toolemera.com under Free Stuff Books and Booklets, The Art Of Fretwork - Hobbies. c1930.
I have the same booklet, this saves me from scanning it.
Anyway Toolemera has some nice books on it.
My Barnes Nr 7 is missing the RH front leg and i am looking for a pattern to have one cast or i have to make this pattern myself.
I will see later today if and how i can post some pictures.


----------

